
Texas church shooting: Gunman's cellphone is locked - unionemployee
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/texas-church-shooting-authorities-analyzing-devin-kelly-cellphone/
======
alexandercrohde
Good. I don't think one dramatic incident outweighs the importance of privacy
for entire world.

I also am appalled the media continues to hype shootings and "terrorism" when
they are insignificant and irrelevant to modern life (more people die slipping
in the bathtub each year, yet the FBI isn't worried that the lack of bath-mats
is a national threat).

Do the math - If the money spent on "terrorism" went to any other cause (e.g.
healthcare) we'd save 10x the lives we already do.

~~~
yumario
Exactly, these cases are outliers. Yet so many people fail to realize that.
Take for example kidnapping, which is the 1th worry for parents, yet in the
real world it fall 5000th of the threats to children (by close relative), by
stranger I don't think even makes it to the list. The real threat are car
crashes, suicide, and drowning which are 1th, 2th and 3th I think. The same
think applies to "terrorism", it would be much more efficient to apply the
resources to other causes. I think this whole "war on terrorism" and "war on
drugs" if just fear mongering that politicians use to try and get elected.

------
dingo_bat
If it's an iPhone, law enforcement can basically throw the phone in the trash
right now.

~~~
r00fus
Not necessarily. iPhones that have iCloud backup Feds can get a court order to
have Apple provide as the backups not encrypted with device keys.

If it's the device data they want and it's a 5s or later yeah that's likely to
be difficult to get at without decapping the chip.

------
boznz
Will unlocking it actually benefit anyone or bring anyone back? No! Nor will
it give any insight whatsoever into the next shooting..

What it will do is enable them to find someone or something else to blame (TV,
Rock Music, Religion, Racial Hatred...) for a complete nut jobs actions and
his access to automatic weapons and therefore exonerate the Gun lobby yet
again..

